# Holograms



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ok i have just washed my car, then decided to give it a top up wax and i have some holograms so why is this and how do you get rid of them?

Its a sunny day here so maybe thats why? I used dodo blue velvet and went round the whole car then returned to buff it off. I tried using some quick detailer after to get rid of them but seemed to have just moved them around.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Do you have a machine polisher, if so, you can get rid of holograms very easily, otherwise you will have to polish out by hand, maybe something like Lime prime will work for you..


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I do have a machine polisher yes, is that the only way to get rid of them?


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

It's not the only way, but the easiest way..
Are you using a rotary or da..
Use a soft pad and a fine polish, megs 205 or lime prime or similar..
If da, no worries, and no worries with a rotary really on this task, but as always, take the right precautions..


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Maybe its not hologrmas then but i have never done it before and they have gone. I have a da, i only put the wax on by hand so what have i done wrong? Was it because of the sun?


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

In that case, you may well of put the wax on two thick, or buffed it off before it had time to cure properly. What wax did you use, some high carnauba waxes often need a secondary wipe, as they still out gas.

Try going over the car with some quick detailer, and see if that helps..

Or maybe if you have polished, then you haven't worked your polish enough, or you have left buffer trails. in which case you will need to refine..


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Dodo blue velvet, i did leave it till it looked chaulky.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Just had a look at the car, and it had this cloudy look to it and when you rubbed it you could see your finger marks. I assume this was the old wax left on the car maybe still gasing as you call it. I went over it with a quick detailer and it seems to have gone.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

dooka said:


> Or maybe if you have polished, then you haven't worked your polish enough, or you have left buffer trails. in which case you will need to refine..


Sorry to hijack the thread. I recently spent a fair amount of time using a DA with a combination of menzerna RD3.02 and 85RE along with Menz white and orange pads. I started on the bonnet with the least aggressive but it didn't remove the swirls as good as I thought, so I swapped to the white pad and RD3.02 for a few passes before swapping back to the orange pad and 85RE. It was better but not as good as I expected. I then applied some Poorboys black hole.
After completing the car, it then had two coats of Swissvax Saphir and came out pretty good but I noticed at the weekend when it was cleaned, I seem to have buffer trails in the bonnet (you can just about see them in a certain light, but they are there). Should I go over the bonnet again using the menz yellow pad with 85RE or even final finish.
Cheers for any help

Iain


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Run over the bonnet with a soft pad and fine polish, work the polish well, and this should sort your holograms.

Don't forget the pad also has cut, not just the polish, so you could either try a firmer pad with fine polish of soft pad with a slightly more aggressive polish, but that my need refining depending on pad and technique..

Try the softly softly approach first..

Check your whole car, as you will probably have buffer trails or polish holograms over the whole vehicle..


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for that, I'll give it a whirl. Will I need to run some clay over it again to get the wax off before starting out with the pads again, or just get straight on with the softly softly approach.

Many thanks for the reply


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

A wash dry and straight to the softly softly approach, no need to clay if already done..


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

ian222 said:


> Just had a look at the car, and it had this cloudy look to it and when you rubbed it you could see your finger marks. I assume this was the old wax left on the car maybe still gasing as you call it. I went over it with a quick detailer and it seems to have gone.


I had a nightmare time waxing on Sunday. The wax was just not spreading despite the weather being nice and warm so I would get a thick (relatively) swipe of it on the first few strokes, then nothing visible anywhere else - result: stripey wax with colours like oil on water! Or if I put it on thicker so it would spread then the damn stuff wouldn't buff off for love or money. Result: stripey car that I had to buff over time and time again to even out the finish. And it was wayyyyyyy too humid to be doing that. And it still leaves wax holograms/swirls. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------

